# Yep I am a Rookie



## hannibal (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello everyone. I am brand new to the smoking world (unless you count eating it). 

I just picked up a Masterbuilt digital electric smoker from Cabela's yesterday.  As I am typing this, my pre-seasoning process is just wrapping up. I debated as to what kind of smoker to go with, but decided to go with an electric one with a digital temperature control. I figured there would be less for me to screw up. 

I found this forum via a google search and after browsing through, it looked like a nice spot to visit and hopefully learn some tricks of the trade.

I have decided to jump right in and smoke some brisket today. I have the brisket basking in the glory of a nice spice rub and have some hickory chips soaking in some H2O.  Once the smoker has completed its preseasoning, I will drop the temperature and begin my journey into the smokie unknown. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to SMF glad you decided to join us. Congrats on the new smoker. I'd suggest signing up for Jeff's 5 Day Ecourse its free and contains some great info. You'll also find lots of good info here and some great recipes as well. Good luck on the brisket smoke


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to SMF! snap some photos of the smoke and finished product (if you have the time) we love a QView around here!


----------



## hannibal (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. I will check into the 5 day class. And I will be sure to post some pics.


----------



## etcher1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## meateater (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Apr 22, 2010)

Jumping right in with a brisket ehh? Very bold my friend..
1. Don't expect it to be done when you expect it to be done...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






2. Go get more beer..

3. Do you have a digital probe and wire type thermometer? If not, nows a good time to go get one.

4. Beware of the "stall" ( good search topic) around 140-150 degrees.

5 Be patient and don't up the heat to try and hurry the cooking time...

Good luck and welcome aboard..


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to SMF


----------



## caveman (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to SMF Mr. Lecter.  ( 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 )  Like Pit said, don't rush it.  Good job jumping right in there.  We are happy to have you here & we hope you enjoy your stay with us.  Invest in a camera because we want to see that qview of your brisket & your rig once completed.


----------



## wingrider1 (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. The best advise i've received so far for the first smoke on a pork butt was when you think it's done go and sit and think about it for an hour or so...LOL.. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 23, 2010)

First off welcome Hannibal to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## treegje (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard
enjoy the smoking story


----------



## wingman (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to SMF! You will most leikely get totaly hooked and own several smokers. That's the way it should be.


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## hannibal (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome. 


My brisket was really good last night. The rub I used was just a little too spicy for my liking, so I will need to adjust that just a bit for the next one. Other than that it came out great, especially for my first try at this. 

It was very moist and tender and the bark wasn't too tough to chew. I would say that it was a big success. My wife and in-laws really liked it and Grandma asked for seconds which is an amazing compliment because she always says, "that's too much, I'll never eat all of that."

As promised, here is the QView of my first brisket. The color in the pics is a little skewed because of the flash, I'll have to adjust that if I can. Sorry, I am a camera rookie too!

Thanks again for the advice and the warm welcome. I have a feeling I will be posting a few more questions right around my next days off. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






http://s583.photobucket.com/albums/ss276/60259ac/?action=view&current=S1270001.jpg

http://s583.photobucket.com/albums/ss276/60259ac/?action=view&current=S1270002.jpg

http://s583.photobucket.com/albums/ss276/60259ac/?action=view&current=S1270004.jpg

http://s583.photobucket.com/albums/ss276/60259ac/?action=view&current=S1270005.jpg


----------



## hannibal (Apr 23, 2010)

Caveman, thanks for the advice. 

Just to clear things up and assure you and everyone else that I won't be "having my friends for dinner,"

I am more like this Hannibal:







Because* "I love it when a plan comes together."*


----------



## hannibal (Apr 23, 2010)

BEST ADVICE SO FAR! (#2)


----------



## caveman (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for that great laugh.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 26, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse [/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
*http://tinyurl.com/ygg8gfb*

*http://tinyurl.com/yjavfkj*

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
*http://tinyurl.com/ykq5p9t*

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

*http://tinyurl.com/yjm4xkh*


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hannibal from the A-Team...now those dudes coulda made a sweet a** smoker in about 20 minutes!

Welcome and congrats on the brisket!  If you can do a brisket, everything else will be cake...but don't sway from the digital thermometer and never expect it to be done at a certain time...if you can remember that, you'll be on it.


And as a side note, you can watch all the old A-Team episodes on Hulu - http://www.hulu.com/the-a-team


----------



## hannibal (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the tip!


----------

